# Happiness



## Humm (Mar 1, 2014)

So, I wrote this text for some days ago with the help from music. I hope you understand my english!

I would want you to listen on this song meanwhile reading the text. It makes it better. Thank you


[video=youtube;zkAFV-hw1Js]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zkAFV-hw1Js[/video]


 Happiness

I wake up every morning, not because I have to, but because I want to. Life is nothing else than a wonderful adventure. Sometimes life can be harsh indeed, but it happens to everyone. You just have to fight your way back. It can be hard, no doubt about that. But both of us know what awaits us if we manage to win the battle against these harsh times. My friend, a beautiful world covered with nature is waiting for you. A beautiful world where you can be happy. All you have to do is fight until your once lost happiness is found again. 

Some people might find it almost impossible to fight against dark times. My friend, nothing is impossible. Deep inside yourself a feeling is trying to break out. A feeling you will likely remember and especially enjoy. Happiness my friend. Remember, it is never impossible to get happy. You just have to find a way. You just have to fight on. If you do manage to find your way back to happiness, which I am sure you will. Then, you cannot deny that feeling happy is one hell of a nice feeling!


----------



## dither (Mar 2, 2014)

There's no fight left here, but it's hard to disagree with you, and very well put Humm.

BTW,
i haven't got sound with my box.


----------



## escorial (Mar 2, 2014)

I so hope you are right...


----------



## Humm (Mar 2, 2014)

dither said:


> There's no fight left here, but it's hard to disagree with you, and very well put Humm.
> 
> BTW,
> i haven't got sound with my box.


Thank you!




escorial said:


> I so hope you are right...


I hope so aswell. I can however say that i'm quite sure i'm right


----------



## dither (Mar 2, 2014)

Re: Escorial's comment,

I am an eternal pessimist so i doubt it, 
can't accept it,
and am unable to buy into it at all.
But it is/would be a nice way of seeing things.


no offence intended Humm.


dither


----------



## Humm (Mar 2, 2014)

dither said:


> Re: Escorial's comment,
> 
> I am an eternal pessimist so i doubt it,
> can't accept it,
> ...



Don't worry, I didn't get offended. We are all different. This is just how i see it. Thanks for your answer. It's always interesting to think from another perspective


----------



## dither (Mar 2, 2014)

Humm, if that is truly how you see it, you are to be envied.


----------

